# Inpatient & ER Coding Guidelines



## jaaroncpc@gmail.com (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Fellow Members,

I'm John and I have a question regarding "Code Sequencing Per The Encounter." Similiar to the instructions provided in most ICD-9 Code Books, where could I find the same guidelines for Inpatient & ER scenarios. Also, would you all know if there happens to be any study guides on the market for coding these types of encounters?

Best Regards,

John S. Aaron, CPC
Illinois


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 23, 2011)

The coding guidelines are created by the CDC and are available through their website and are updated frequently at least once a year.  The guidlines apply to all healthcare setting with only a few exceptions which are noted in the guidelines themselves.  Most ICD-9 Cm codebooks have the guidelines posted in the front, however quite a few do have outdated guidelines.  The most current version should say effective Oct 1 2010.  the website is:
www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd9cm_addenda_guidelines.htm


----------



## jaaroncpc@gmail.com (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Debra,

Thanks for your reply you are a wealth of information. I use Ingenix and now that you mentioned it, while it does indicate that codes are valid from Oct.1, 2010., near the guidelines section it does in fact state effective Oct. 1, 2009.

Is this an example of what you are speaking of?

Thanks Again


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes the codes are amended at minimum once year which is every Oct 1.  The guidelines can be updated at any point and at a minimum once a year for Oct 1 as well.  A few years back the code book publishers started inserting the guidelines in the front of the code book, however the new guidelines usually are not released until around the end of August for Oct 1 implementation.  So the codebooks have the guidelines from the previous year.  If your code book says 2011 the codes were effective Oct 1 2010 but the guidelines probably say Oct 1 2009, which is one year old so you need to go to the website and download the new guidelines and read them.


----------

